# Celebrating My Last Day of Work Haul



## fafinette21 (Aug 29, 2008)

I went to MAC yesterday and I bought quite a few things! I got helped out by my favourite MA there. She's super nice and she even said she recognized me from being in there before (is that good or bad? lol). So if any of you go to the MAC store in Square 1, look for Kristen! She has super blonde hair, I think she is one of the only blonde employees there. Almost all of them have dark hair or brown hair. 

This is what I got!








The 219, 217, and the 227





Soft Ochre paintpot and Blushbaby blush





Blanc Type, Scene, Carbon, Cranberry, Juxt and an empty 15 pan palette





Can't wait to start using my new stuff


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 29, 2008)

lovely haul 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 you got some nice things, enjoy!


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 29, 2008)

lovely haul 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 you got some nice things, enjoy!


----------



## Shaquille (Aug 29, 2008)

Yay!!Enjoy!!


----------



## hollyca (Aug 29, 2008)

Nice! You got some things I've been lusting after for a while now!!!


----------



## lablonde (Aug 29, 2008)

Great haul, Scene is one of my favorites


----------



## n_c (Aug 29, 2008)

The 227 is one of my fav brushes! You're gonna love it


----------



## fafinette21 (Aug 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *n_c* 

 
_The 227 is one of my fav brushes! You're gonna love it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Sweet! I love how the bristles are a bit more stiff, it's going to be great for blending out harsh lines above the crease I think. What do you like it for?


----------



## Sanayhs (Aug 29, 2008)

The 227 is great for blending out harsh lines above the crease. The 217 is my favourite brush EVER. Also, Blanc Type kicks ass (not that the others don't, but I abuse the hell out of my Blanc Type).

Great haul!


----------



## elmo1026 (Aug 29, 2008)

Enjoy your haul.


----------



## makeba (Aug 29, 2008)

enjoy your goodies. you must do a swatch of blushbaby cuz i am dying to find out what this looks like.


----------



## OfficerJenny (Aug 29, 2008)

I love this haul! It makes me wanna go use Juxt and Cranberry right now :3


----------



## MacAddict_Sami (Aug 29, 2008)

Love the haul!


----------



## emeraldjewels (Aug 30, 2008)

Lovely haul, scene is such a nice colour


----------



## nikki (Aug 30, 2008)

Great stuff!!


----------



## sinasuse (Aug 30, 2008)

the Blanc Type is very useful


----------



## ClaireAvril (Sep 7, 2008)

ooooOO I love MAC Square One!!!
great haul!


----------



## Heiaken (Sep 7, 2008)

Nice haul! I got the 227 with my last haul too and I really love it. Allthough, I really don't use it for my eyes, as I feel it's a bit too large for my eye area. Instead I use for highlighting my cheecks, it's perfect for that!


----------



## snowflakelashes (Sep 7, 2008)

You're going to love those brushes I love my 217 and 219 :-D


----------



## dustypaws (Sep 8, 2008)

awesome haul!


----------

